# Finally getting the pics up for my first cheese smoke...



## hitechredneck (Sep 8, 2012)

Taken from Mr.T’s“Smoked Cheese, From Go to Show”

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view#post_851120

So I took Mr T's advice on some things, and others I didn't quite follow.  

I wasn't able to let 'all' the cheese sit for a full two weeks.

Also, instead of waiting on cooler weather, I was able to go for it here near San Antonio by improvisation.  I smoked the cheese after the ambient temp dropped into the high 70s low 80s at night and kept the smoker box cool with a bucket of ice.













photo (3).JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Sep 8, 2012






Didn't want the cheese to sit directly on the rack, so I got a metal sheet from HEB to put it on.  Had to bend it a little to get it in the smoker.  Used my Tube smoker from Todd and the pit master's blend pellets.













photo (4).JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Sep 8, 2012






I smoked a block of colby jack, a small block of sharp cheddar, and another large block of straight colby.

This is the block of sharp cheddar after about 12 days of mellowing in the fridge.  The rest of the cheese aged for just over 2 wks.  

Hey, I got my fix and was able to let the rest go... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















photo (5).JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Sep 8, 2012






  I cut a few slices and had them with crackers.













photo (6).JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Sep 8, 2012






The smoke penetrated all the way through after the mellowing process.  I have also cut the colby jack since this was taken, and it was better than the smaller block.  Unfortunately, I smoked all 3 for the same length of time (roughly 2.5 hrs) and the large blocks were perfect, the smaller one was quite a bit stronger.  Still, the wife said it was the best smoked cheese she's ever had, so I'll take that as a compliment and a testament to this site and the great guys teaching this dog a new trick...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like it came out well and you are going to enjoy it. 

As your cheese sit in the fridge it will mellow out a little. What smoker are you using the AMNTS in ?


----------



## hitechredneck (Sep 8, 2012)

Master Forge double door propane smoker.  I had the vents full open the whole time so it had plenty of airflow.  Actually, I hot smoked some ribs with the tube smoker in there and I never had a problem with it going out.  3-2-1 method and had smoke the full 6 hrs at 225d

I love that thing.  No more wood chunks that catch on fire and run my temps up to 300+

I just filled the wood box with sand and I put some stone briquettes in the water box to help the smoker hold heat when I open the door to check on the meat and spray it down etc...


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 8, 2012)

Your cheese looks Great!!! yea waiting on it is tough but I found a solution. I'm going out of town for work for 3 weeks on Monday so I'm going to smoke some cheese tonight and it will be ready when I get back and I can't be tempted by it!

Maybe it's the angle but that tube looks huge! Will it fit with the door shut?

Happy to hear another testament to the tube working well in a propane smoker!


----------



## hitechredneck (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's the angle...  I posted to facebook that I was smoking cheese and a friend asked 'how, and how do you keep the cheese from melting?' so that's why the pic of the tube in the first place...

Yes, it fits - barely.

I have to put it in there above the lowest rack because the new design on the smoker door has a drip guide on the bottom that puts the drippings further into the smoker and into the tray instead of simply letting the drippings go all the way down to the ground.  

That is the large tube and it barely fits from corner to corner.  But it works very well.  When I hot smoke, I have to tent it with foil to keep it dry, but with cheese, I didn't have to do anything.  The bucket of ice melting doesn't put out enough water to cause the coals to go out, so it didn't matter when I smoked the cheese.

This won't be my last cold smoke either.  Got big plans for Christmas presents this year. :)


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 8, 2012)

You will have a small learning curve with the tube and cheese getting it to your personal taste but once you get it dialed in you will love it. The tube puts out a lot more smoke than the AMNS or AMNPS  so you will have to learn the sweet spot. You are well on your way to that. Congrats


----------



## driedstick (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice I just took some to Elk camp and got great compliments. Keep making more you will not believe how fast you will go thru it.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2012)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

Great color on that cheese! Nice job!


----------

